# everything is gone!!



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I am shutting down one of my community tanks and have a bunch of fish for sale.

2 4" denisonni barbs these guys are fat and healthy, had them for 5 months now and in great condition. Nice green colour showing on the top, brilliant red.
both Sold

1 3" clown loach Sold

15 endlers males and females and 1 threadfin Sold

1 male betta purple and red $5

1 2.5 inch bristle nose pleco with brown and black tiger striping Sold

1 apisto with red belly Sold

no pics at the moment, I am too busy tearing down 2 set ups...


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you prepping for more shrimps


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe........


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Could ya do 55 on the 2 barbs and clown loach...? pick up on tuesday ?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

shrimp ???? sounds like you might be in the market for them air driven breeder boxes......


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> shrimp ???? sounds like you might be in the market for them air driven breeder boxes......


thanks for the suggestion but I already have 2...


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

What kind of apisto do you have?


----------



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

How big is your BNP?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

ray00ching said:


> How big is your BNP?


Hi the Bnp is a cute small guy 2.5 inch!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

DBam said:


> What kind of apisto do you have?


Hi sorry but I dont know the name nor do I know if its male or female looks like this:http://aquatab.net/_files/Image/clanky/0060/19.jpg


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

how big your bristle nose pleco ? i am interesting too! can u sent pic for me how is look like ?
thks


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone want a cute bristle nose and male betta?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

bump betta and bristle nose pleco left pick up both for $10!!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Ooooh so tempting!! Would the Bristle nose be ok in a 14g Biocube?  But... I'm not allowed to have any more bettas 

BUMP for a good deal!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

The bristle nose is still small so it would work in a 14 g biocube!!


----------

